
Introducing review requests - jglovier
https://github.com/blog/2291-introducing-review-requests
======
gkop
Has GitHub improved reviews since launch? I tried the review feature at launch
and found it to be a severe regression from plain PR inline comments, because
the review comments weren't hidden when the code they referenced changed, so I
had to manually check each review comment to see whether or not it was
addressed by a follow-on commit. I emailed their support asking if I was using
the review feature wrong, and they said No, I was using it correctly, and it
was a known weakness in the feature that they were tracking.

Review requests are useless until GitHub makes the reviews themselves useful.

~~~
piotrkaminski
Heh, I never cease to wonder at the variety of -- often contradictory -- code
review workflows. For me and many others automatically disappearing comments
are a misfeature, since we _want_ to verify that a comment was correctly
addressed. To each their own... :)

~~~
gkop
At the launch of GitHub reviews, it's not just that the outdated comments
weren't hidden, but at that time, there were no tools in place of that to
collapse threads, mark sections of diff as approved, or otherwise resolve
comments with follow-on pushes. That's why I asked their support if I was
using it correctly, I was super confused. I'm definitely interested in a
better GitHub workflow.

------
Kubuxu
Being able to search for things my review is requested on would be good
companion feature for it.

~~~
philips
This is one of the features I love about
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io).

------
donatj
Kind of interesting. What I'd really like to be able to do is _require_
specific people to review before merging, for example require a review by at
least one of our senior developers.

Right now the greenest guy on the team can approve a PR and it can be merged.

The real dream would be to be able to set the requirements on a per-directory
basis, but I doubt that would ever happen.

~~~
jastanton
I second this. I am an xoogler and we had a file inside of folders that
dictated who you needed to get approval by. When someone edited code the
review tool would crawl the tree to find the nearest owners file. We couldn't
merge unless someone from that file approved the change request. Worked great!

Now that we have this tool I wonder if there is an API to add a reviewer. It
would be fairly trivial to add this if there was an API.

~~~
tomtheengineer
+1. Gerrit has a similar way to express access permissions that differentiate
between a "contributor" and a "developer": [https://gerrit-
review.googlesource.com/Documentation/access-...](https://gerrit-
review.googlesource.com/Documentation/access-
control.html#examples_contributor)

------
whyrusleeping
Are there any api endpoints now for querying reviews? I'd love to have a way
to get a list of reviews i'm being asked to do.

~~~
piotrkaminski
AFAICT the PR review REST API is still on their "near-term roadmap"
([https://developer.github.com/early-access/platform-
roadmap/](https://developer.github.com/early-access/platform-roadmap/)).

